# anyone have mini cow pictures?



## redhen

hi..i am very interested in getting a cow..a mini one..and i was wonderin if anyone here has any pictures of them?...maybe standing next to a person oe something...so i can get a real idea of how big they *really *are. thanks,... Wendy


----------



## Farmer Kitty

If you go to the breed page you will see a couple pics of minature breeds that have a person with them.


----------



## Cheepsunglasses

If you scroll through our farm blog at: triskelionfarm.blogpspot.com, we have a bunch of them. We have Miniature Jerseys.


----------



## coopscs

Here is my Mini Zebu with her day old calf.  This one doesn't show anyone standing next to her, but the corral, bowl and that round column block there may give you some idea.  She is about 38" tall at the hump.


----------



## country freedom

coopscs said:
			
		

> Here is my Mini Zebu with her day old calf.  This one doesn't show anyone standing next to her, but the corral, bowl and that round column block there may give you some idea.  She is about 38" tall at the hump.
> 
> http://www.backyardcows.com/forum/uploads/743_p2040201.jpg


----------



## country freedom

redhen said:
			
		

> hi..i am very interested in getting a cow..a mini one..and i was wonderin if anyone here has any pictures of them?...maybe standing next to a person oe something...so i can get a real idea of how big they *really *are. thanks,... Wendy


Type in miniature cattle breeds, go to Yahoo or Google. There are quite a few miniature breeds out there.


----------



## cw

where does 1 find a miniture cow? ive never seen um around here


----------



## country freedom

cw said:
			
		

> where does 1 find a miniture cow? ive never seen um around here


Go to Yahoo, or, Google - type in Miniature cattle in kentucky - Some beautiful miniature cattle there.


----------



## spectrumranch

Randy    www.spectrumranch.net or www.sosranch.net


----------



## redhen

ooh adorable! MUCH smaller than i thought! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## lupinfarm

Spectrum, what breed is that cow?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> Spectrum, what breed is that cow?


You sure that's a cow that spectrum posted?  
it could be a Mini Angus.  But spectrum will confirm that for us.


----------



## spectrumranch

That was a 3/4 Lowline Angus / 1/4 Dexter bull we used to own. He was the smallest bull we have owned except for zebu. Our current pure Lowline Bulls are taller than him.

Here is a picture of him with one of our normal Angus bulls:







I have lots of pictures of mini cattle, I just have to upload them.

For mini cattle we have- Zebu, Lowline, Dexters, Belted, Herefords & crossbreds,


----------



## miron28

i got to have me some of them were do you find them for sale?


----------



## Cheepsunglasses

Is this guy a dwarf? The Dexters carry that gene. He really is cute.


----------



## spectrumranch

Cheepsunglasses said:
			
		

> Is this guy a dwarf? The Dexters carry that gene. He really is cute.


No he is a miniature not a dwarf.



> i got to have me some of them were do you find them for sale?


I am not sure in your area. We sell our surplus stock.


----------



## LavacaW

The American Dexter Assoc. requires that all bulls be tested for Chondroplasia (the dwarf or bulldog gene) and the results are shown on the registration papers.  Check the website for Bar None Miniatures in Manvel, TX for different breeds.  These guys really have it together.  I saw some of their stock at the Houston Livestock show this week and it was awesome.


----------

